# Selbstständiges Reparieren der Laufwerke beim PC-Start



## Acyl (18. Oktober 2014)

*Selbstständiges Reparieren der Laufwerke beim PC-Start*

tut mir leid wegen der Überschrift aber ich kann es nicht genauer umschreiben

damit sich die Anmeldung auch gleich richtig lohnt hier mein zweites Problem:
in meinem PC befinden sich 3 Platten eine SSD und 2 1Tb HDD eine davon macht Probleme
bei jedem PC-Start wird sie auf Überprüft und repariert, das ganze dauert dann etwa 5 Minuten (dass die Platte leer ist erwähne ich mal noch)
es ist glaube ich eine seagate (bin mir nicht sicher)

kann man dieses Problem beheben oder umgehen?

mfg acyl


----------



## the.hai (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Selbstständiges Reparieren der Laufwerke beim PC-Start*

was ist es denn für eine platte genau? alter? S.M.A.R.T. werte?

CrystalDiskInfo - Download - CHIP


----------



## Acyl (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Selbstständiges Reparieren der Laufwerke beim PC-Start*

es ist ne samsung hd103sj und etwa 2,5-3 jahre alt
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/screenfw9oy6u4s3.png

hoffe es hilft

mfg acyl


----------



## RealMadnex (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Selbstständiges Reparieren der Laufwerke beim PC-Start*

Nenne bitte mal die genaue Modellbezeichnung des Mainboards und schildere wo genau sie angeschlossen ist.


----------



## Scorpio78 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Selbstständiges Reparieren der Laufwerke beim PC-Start*

[FONT=&quot]Schau mal, ob du das Microsoft Update mit der Nummer *KB2823324 installiert hast. Wenn ja, deinstallier es. Hatte vom Verhalten her das gleiche Problem auf 3 Rechnern.
*[/FONT]


----------



## Acyl (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Selbstständiges Reparieren der Laufwerke beim PC-Start*

mainboard ist ein asrock h87 pro4 einfach über nen sata anschluss oder meinst du den genauen steckplatz?

soweit ich meinen update verlauf richtig überprüft habe und nix übersehen hab, habe ich das update nicht

mfg acyl


----------



## Scorpio78 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Selbstständiges Reparieren der Laufwerke beim PC-Start*

Ist die Festplatte denn deines Wissens nach okay?
Wenn ja könnte das am  „Dirty-Bit“ liegen

Defragmentiere mal die "fehlerhafte Partition.
Dann über Start, Alle Programme, Zubehör, Systemprogramme, Defragmentierung“, und  defragmentiere das Laufwerke, welches beim Start überprüft wird.
Kannst das auch über die Eigenschften des Laufwerks unter dem Reiter Tool machen.
Starte dann mal die CMD als Admin
Danach gibst du in der CMD " fsutil dirty query x: "  (X für die "fehlerhafte Partition)
Meldet Fsutil „Volume – X: ist NICHT fehlerhaft“, dann ist das Problem behoben, falls nicht:
Gib "chkdsk /F /R x: " ein. Wenn es deine Startpartition ist will Windows neustarten und es wird vor dem Start eine Intesiv-Prüfung durchgeführt. Danach wieder als Admin über die CMD wieder Fsutil testen ob das Dirty-Bit gesetzt ist. Falls ja, hilft nur noch das:

Entferne das Laufwerk aus der Überprüfungsroutine!
Wie als Admin in die CMD und "chkntfs /X x:". (Das kleine "x" steht wieder für deine "defekte Partition")
Danach findet beim Booten keine Überprüfung des Laufwerks mehr statt.


----------



## RealMadnex (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Selbstständiges Reparieren der Laufwerke beim PC-Start*

@Acyl
Ok. Die Platte hat einen bekannten Firmware-Bug, der für Probleme an SATA-6Gb/s-Controllern sorgt (dein Mainboard hat nur SATA-6Gb/s-Ports). Du musst die Platte an einen Rechner mit SATA-3Gb/s-Controller anschließen und das Firmware-Update aufspielen. Machst du das nicht, wird es das Laufwerk nicht lange überleben.

Des Weiteren zeigen die Smart-Werte, dass sie bereits eine erhöhte Lesefehlerrate und fast 100 schwebende Sektoren hat, was möglicherweise durch die durch den Firmware-Bug verursachte erhöhte mechanische Belastung beim Anlaufen liegen kann. Nach dem Firmware-Update solltest du die Platte ein Mal komplett überschreiben um die Prüfung und den eventuellen Austausch der schwebenden Sektoren zu forcieren. Ich würde das unter Windows mit dem diskpart "clean all"-Befehl über die Eingabeaufforderung (Konsole) machen.

Dein Problem mit dem Überprüfen und Reparieren bei jedem Start, dürfte an einem kompromittierten Dateisystem liegen (verursacht durch die schwebenden Sektoren). Nach dem Überschreiben der ganzen Platte und der Neuformatierung ist das dann weg. Trotzdem solltest du danach die Smart-Werte der Platte genauer beobachten. Wenn sie schon einen mechanischen Schaden davongetragen hat, wird sie weiterhin Leseprobleme haben und es werden irgendwann auch wieder neue schwebende Sektoren erscheinen.


----------



## Acyl (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Selbstständiges Reparieren der Laufwerke beim PC-Start*

also erst mal vom mainboard trennen und nen alten rechner suchen

mfg acyl


----------



## Scorpio78 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Selbstständiges Reparieren der Laufwerke beim PC-Start*

Anstatt zu formatieren kann er auch als Admin die cmd ausführen und chkdsk x: /r nutzen. Makiert auch die fehlerhaften Sektoren und verhindert den Zugriff auf sie.

Edit: Hab ein Samsung HD103UJ und komischer Weise auch genau 100 schwebende Sektoren...


----------



## RealMadnex (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Selbstständiges Reparieren der Laufwerke beim PC-Start*

Das Ziel ist nicht die fehlerhaften Sektoren vom Dateisystem ausschließen zu lassen, indem sie in einer Liste vermerkt und nicht mehr verwendet werden, sondern sie von der Festplatte prüfen und eventuell durch Reservesektoren ersetzen zu lassen. Und das geht nur durch einen Schreibzugriff. Da die Platte sowieso leer ist, muss keine Rücksicht auf eventuell vorhandene Daten genommen werden.



Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Edit: Hab ein Samsung HD103UJ und komischer Weise auch genau 100 schwebende Sektoren...


Da missverstehst du was. Ich habe mit meiner Aussage, dass die Platte fast 100 schwebende Sektoren hat nicht auf die normalisierten Werte (also Aktueller und Schlechtester Wert) Bezug genommen, sondern auf den Rohwert, der in der Standardeinstellung von CrystalDiskInfo in hexadezimaler Schreibweise angezeigt wird. 5F bedeutet in dezimaler Schreibweise 95. Ergo hat die Platte 95 aktuell schwebende Sektoren.


----------



## Scorpio78 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Selbstständiges Reparieren der Laufwerke beim PC-Start*



RealMadnex schrieb:


> Das Ziel ist nicht die fehlerhaften Sektoren  vom Dateisystem ausschließen zu lassen, indem sie in einer Liste  vermerkt und nicht mehr verwendet werden, sondern sie von der Festplatte  prüfen und eventuell durch Reservesektoren ersetzen zu lassen. Und das  geht nur durch einen Schreibzugriff. Da die Platte sowieso leer ist,  muss keine Rücksicht auf eventuell vorhandene Daten genommen werden.
> 
> Da  missverstehst du was. Ich habe mit meiner Aussage, dass die Platte fast  100 schwebende Sektoren hat nicht auf die normalisierten Werte (also  Aktueller und Schlechtester Wert) Bezug genommen, sondern auf den  Rohwert, der in der Standardeinstellung von CrystalDiskInfo in  hexadezimaler Schreibweise angezeigt wird. 5F bedeutet in dezimaler  Schreibweise 95. Ergo hat die Platte 95 aktuell schwebende  Sektoren.



Genau das sollte die chkdsk-Funktion ja machen. Hab ich nur ungeschickt formuliert.

 Okay bei mir steht ne 1 also 1 schwebender...


----------



## RealMadnex (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Selbstständiges Reparieren der Laufwerke beim PC-Start*

Mir wäre neu, dass chkdsk irgendetwas auf Low-Level-Ebene anstößt. chkdsk prüft und repariert das Dateisystem, trägt allenfalls defekte Sektoren in einer Liste ein, sodass das Dateisystem sie nicht mehr verwendet. Das Ersetzen eines schwebenden Sektors durch einen Reservesektor löst es meines Wissens aber nicht aus.



> As a side effect, chkdsk may detect bad sectors on the actual partition (logical drive) and marks them as bad to prevent accessing that particular logical drive area. However, this is not the best solution because chkdsk does not repair the hard disk drive itself, only the partition (the logical drive). It means that if a re-partition and re-format would be ever required, the problems are still there, the problematic sectors would be used again, they may cause data loss / corruption again and re-running chkdsk may find them again - a vicious circle.





> Chkdsk remapped sectors on the logical partition level, not the disk low-level. In "doing stuff" chkdsk found more bad sectors and is telling the o/s, via the metafiles, to not use those. The disk's firmware has yet to even start dealing with these. There needs to be write activity to those sectors. But checkdisk has now remapped them on a high level. NTFS is aware of these and will not make use of them. So they will sit in limbo until we call enough attention to them,
> 
> We will need to kill the partition and long-format it. We need to make the disk's firmware put these in the G-list (grown defect list) by itself.



/Edit


Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Okay bei mir steht ne 1 also 1 schwebender...


Dann kannst du es ja selbst testen. Lass chkdsk laufen und überprüfe danach, ob der eine schwebende Sektor weg ist.


----------



## Scorpio78 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Selbstständiges Reparieren der Laufwerke beim PC-Start*

Ja, lass es gerade laufen,... kann sich nur noch um Stunden (schätze 8 oder 9) handel, da die Platte natürlich voll ist und zusätzlich jede Datei geprüft wird... 

Edit: http://www.helpster.de/aktuell-schwebende-sektoren-reparieren-so-geht-s_132526

Und 
http://jochenscomputer.wordpress.com/2013/12/21/festplatte-aktuell-schwebende-sektoren-reparieren/
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...tb-green-jetzt-schon-schwebende-sektoren.html

Aber laut Foren-User hat das nicht gebracht,... naja, lass jetzt mal laufen und gucken was passiert.


----------



## RealMadnex (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Selbstständiges Reparieren der Laufwerke beim PC-Start*

Hier ein weiterer Beispiel-Thread, in dem die Chkdsk-Methode nicht funktioniert hat.

Ich bin gespannt, was bei dir herauskommt. Theoretisch könnte es sein, dass dieser eine schwebende Sektor zufälligerweise in diesem Moment doch wieder gelesen werden kann und von der Festplattenlogik als nicht mehr schwebend/defekt eingestuft wird. Sollte sich allerdings der Rohwert dieses Smart-Attributes nicht (nach unten) ändern, wäre das Ergebnis eindeutig (vorausgesetzt, er liegt innerhalb der Partition).


----------



## Scorpio78 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Selbstständiges Reparieren der Laufwerke beim PC-Start*

Jaap... sehe ich dann später

Hab mich so halb hier durchgewühlt:
[Sammelthread] HDD-Probleme, SMART-Analysen - Seite 4 - ComputerBase Forum
Sollte Dir ja bekannt vorkommen.
Die Seatools funktionieren nicht... Schmeiss die Platte später aus dem  Rechner wenn der Wert so bleibt. Hab noch 6 oder 7 2TB WD Platten hier rumfliegen, dann können  die ein wenig werkeln...
Was mir bei CB aufgefallen ist, dass viele schon nach 2000-3.000 Stunden Probleme mit ihren HDDs haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da hat meine ja echt was aufm Buckel
Allerdings ist C2 Temperature totaler Blödsinn. Alle meine HHDs werden von je 2 80mm Lüftern (jeweil von verschiedenen Netzteilen gespeisst) gekühlt und die "wärmste" kam noch nie über 36°C. Laut CDI werden werden einige mit Current 118 Worst 92 RAW 22 angegeben. Das passt ja noch nichtmal in Fahrenheit...

Der aktuelle Spitzenreiter. Allerdings hat sie nen AddressMarkError....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RealMadnex (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Selbstständiges Reparieren der Laufwerke beim PC-Start*



Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Die Seatools funktionieren nicht... Schmeiss die Platte später aus dem  Rechner wenn der Wert so bleibt. Hab noch 6 oder 7 2TB WD Platten hier rumfliegen, dann können  die ein wenig werkeln...
> Was mir bei CB aufgefallen ist, dass viele schon nach 2000-3.000 Stunden Probleme mit ihren HDDs haben.


Wegen dem einen schwebenden Sektor? Wirklich notwendig wäre das aber nicht. Ok, sie hat schon ein gewisses Alter. Du kannst sie natürlich vorsorglich ersetzen.

Das mit den ersten Problemen nach 2000-3000 Stunden ist mir so nie aufgefallen. Das zum Thema HDD-Zuverlässigkeit (@Jimini).



Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Allerdings ist C2 Temperature totaler Blödsinn. Alle meine HHDs werden von je 2 80mm Lüftern (jeweil von verschiedenen Netzteilen gespeisst) gekühlt und die "wärmste" kam noch nie über 36°C. Laut CDI werden werden einige mit Current 118 Worst 92 RAW 22 angegeben. Das passt ja noch nichtmal in Fahrenheit...


Das kannst du so aber nicht auswerten. Die Current und Worst Werte sind normalisierte Werte. Sie entsprechen also eher Prozentangaben. Der tatsächliche Wert wird nur im Rohwert (Raw Value) angezeigt. Bei manchen HDDs ist das die aktuelle Temperatur, die man auch so im Klartext auslesen kann (wie z.B. bei deiner Samsung T166). Andere HDDs speichern da nicht nur die aktuelle sondern auch die jemals gemessene niedrigste und höchste Temperatur. Der Rohwert müsst dann also aufgesplittet werden, um direkt ausgewertet werden zu können.



Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Spitzenreiter. Allerdings hat sie nen AddressMarkError....


Da konnte die Platte ein Mal eine Adresse beim Zugriff nicht finden. Inwiefern dieser eine Fehler wirklich kritisch ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Vielleicht hat er auch was mit den UltraDMA CRC Errors zu tun, die irgendwann in der Vergangenheit mal angefallen sind. Wenn ein Befehl nicht sauber übermittelt wurde, könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, dass die Adresse des darauf folgenden Zugriffs in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde und die Platte den Sektor deshalb nicht finden konnte. Das ist aber nur eine wage Theorie.


----------



## Scorpio78 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Selbstständiges Reparieren der Laufwerke beim PC-Start*

Auf den Festplatten sind keine sensiblen oder wichtigen Daten (von daher keine Backups) und die haben mich ja bereits eine ganze Weile begleitet.
Weisst Du wie normalerweise die Lifetimerate der HDDs aussehen?

BTW: Der schwebende Sektor wird immernoch angezeigt, nur jetzt dummerweise nicht mehr beschrieben/gelesen.
Würde eine Formatierung ggfls. noch etwas ausrichten?


----------



## RealMadnex (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Selbstständiges Reparieren der Laufwerke beim PC-Start*

HDDs haben in der Regel eine vom Hersteller angedachte/geplante Lebensdauer von fünf Jahren (wenn ich mich nicht täusche).

Eine langsame Formatierung unter Windows (ab Vista) sollte den schwebenden Sektor eigentlich auch jetzt noch eliminieren. Es wäre ja unsinnig wenn bei der Formatierung Rücksicht auf die Meta-Daten des zu löschenden Dateisystems genommen werden würde. Mit Sicherheit sagen kann ich es dir aber nicht.

Ganz sicher erwischen tust du diesen Sektor, wenn du über die Eingabeaufforderung die Platte per diskpart "clean all"-Befehl nullst.


----------



## Scorpio78 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Selbstständiges Reparieren der Laufwerke beim PC-Start*



RealMadnex schrieb:


> Ganz sicher erwischen tust du diesen Sektor, wenn du über die Eingabeaufforderung die Platte per diskpart "clean all"-Befehl nullst.



Okay, das werde ich dann mal in den nächsten Tagen probiern.


----------



## JulianBreit (8. Mai 2020)

Hallo acyl,
ich weiß, meine Antwort kommt zu spät. 
Aber ich denke, es ist hilfreich, noch die anderen Nutzern die Lösungen zu zeigen.

Die direkte Lösung ist, die Überprüfung der Datenträger beim Hochfahren zu deaktievieren.

Dazu soll man das Regedit nutzen.
1. Drücke die Tasten von Win-Symbol und R gleichzeitig.
2. Gebe regedit ins Suchfeld vom Fenster Ausführen ein.
3. Dir tritt das Fenster von Registrierung-Editor.  Erweitere die Ordner im linken Bereich. Navigiere den Zielpfad von: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager
4. Klicke auf das Element BootExecute im rechten Bereich.
5. Bearbeite dessen Wert. Also, füge „autocheck autochk /k:C *“ ein. (Anführungszeichen nicht einschließen)
6. Änderungen bestätigen.

Woher weiß ich: Von MiniTool

Viele Grüße
Bleibt sicher und gesund.

Julian


----------

